# Which Rod/Reel combo for each situation?



## brhc2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Guys! What rods and reels or combos would you use or suggest for each of the following surf fishing situations (fishing SENC up to Northern OBX) and why:

1.) Whiting/Pompano up close...
(What rods with spinning gear?I've heard steelhead rods or downrigger trolling rods... why?)

2.) Pompano past the outer bar (conventional setup only... what rod and reel?) 1-6oz

3.) Heavy Drum Heaver (conventional setup only... what rod and reel?) 7-16oz

4.) Throwing diamond jigs and spoons etc for Spanish/Blues
(spinning gear... what size rod and class reel?)

5.) Throwing bucktails, spec rigs, or carolina rigs for flounder (I'm using a 7' mh rod with a 4000 size shimano spinning reel...anything better I could be using?)

6.) Throwing mirrolures for trout
(I've heard 9' med/ml steelhead rods with a 2500 or 3000 size reel... is this right? And why?)


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Sounds like you have it figured out and then some. The mirrolure rod I'd go 7ft med. It's hard to finesse a 9ft rod and the wind will also catch your line and rod badly. I trout fish the surf hardcore and nobody that I know throws 9ft rods.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a 10'6" Slow action St. Croix Noodle Steelhead Rod which was really light and would sling a MirroLure twenty-thirty yards further than a normal Trout Rod. On a Pier under handing the cast you could get 90 yards+ with a Butterbean bucktail or double Grub rig. Used a Daiwa Tournament SS reel on it. Flat out smoked normal rods and because the rod was so light it made fighting even a 12-14" Spec or 10" Bluefish seem like major league.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The Noodle rod was like a slow action fly rod in profile and flex and about the same weight as a Fly Rod. Reel seat was perhaps 10 inches to the center from the rod but.

Line weight was 2-8 pound test but I had braid on it.

Line bow is certainly greater but when you are the only one reaching fish on the other side of the slough, it is priceless, if you are with friends and are prone to trash-talking.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

For Drum I use 1307 CTS and Penn 15 Fathoms. I have 2 and one is more heavy duty than the other one and you can feel the slight weight difference between blanks. I like some of the Century Excaliber rods also.

My go to Lizard Fish rod is a 8'6" Century popping rod I built.. Them Lizard fish do not stand a chance.

Pompano up close I use a 10' Betts Super Pro.


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Love my medium power moderate action st croix 10’ 6” mojo surf for casting Spanish and blues. 20lb braid on a Daiwa bg 4000 casts a mile. Whiting and pompano up close I really like the 8’ ugly stik big waters. Sensitive and a workhorse but can put way more sinker weight on it if you need to if current gets bad...prefer the 8’ medium to steelhead rods (especially in the waves and wind of the outer banks)


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

depends on budget


----------

